# who's hunting in SE ND???



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey everyone. I'm new to the forum so look for a few posts from me. Just curious as to who's hunting from the Fargo area? I've been hunting/calling coyotes for a few years now and am always looking for hunting partners. Called in about 10 so far this year and am looking forward to a few more. In fact, I'm currently in my hometown of Frederick, SD visiting family. Did some scouting on my way here from Fargo and was given permission from a landowner east of Ellendale, ND to hunt on his land. He says they're thick with coyotes. Be heading out tomorrow so wish me luck. Thanks and happy hunting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good luck!

I've been meaning to get back into yote hunting but there's just so much to do out here I can't do it all!


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, thanks for the good thought. The first day I got out it was a bust. Funny thing is, I hunted the same quarter of CRP yesterday that I did today. Difference being, this male came in this morning. It was right at sun-up, no wind, sun at my back....PERFECT. 25 minutes into the stand, he came charging in. 2 more stands after that one and nothing, but that's OK; that's what it's all about.


----------



## ndoutdrz (Jan 24, 2004)

I use to hunt coyote and fox all the time when I was younger(back in high school). Now that I have a son of 14 years, all my efforts of taking him with me hunting has made him an outdoors nut. He is very interested in doing some yote and or fox hunting(me too!!!). Do you live in Fargo? I'm from Horace. Send me an email if you wish and maybe we can get together sometime as I need a little refresher on the calling part of things and my son is eager to shoot his first yote.

[email protected]


----------



## sammy51 (Jan 20, 2004)

To ND Five 0: I've done some turkey hunting--love the calling-in part.. Am interested in learning coyote hunting--if you are willing to take on a student. Sammy51


----------

